# everybodys lighting methods



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have my tank in my living room i have only 1 2' tube in the tank so dark ends main light in the middle,i have nothing to dim the light and this has been the same light i have used for all the p's i have had. 
the tank light comes on with a timer everyday and my p's never flinch when it comes or even show any signs of being jumpy or nervous.
my tank light comes on at @ 4pm until @ 1pm then the room is totally dark until morning @ 9 am when i open the blinds (vary's with work times days off etc).
from @ 9am until 4pm only natural daylight is on the tank this is not direct as tank is against wall around the corner from bay window.
the cycle then begins again.
please post your own lighting schedules on your p tanks as this could be interesting in the world of piranha .
please post even if you have no light as it gives a different perspective .
i am not asking for equipment details just the basics this is not a experiment i just want peoples opinions on how and why and only p tanks as we know how they are with light
dixon


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well around 9 or 10 depending on who is at the house is when we turn the lights on or if both me and kev have to go to work we turn them on before we go, we then turn the lights off around 10pm-12am depends on when we go to bed it is usually like 11pm, when I am at my moms house I turn on the lights sometime in the morning and either I or my dad turn them off at anytime as long as it is dark outside. That is what we do. Hope it helps


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

No lights what-so-ever for me. P's seem to enjoy that.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use 1 3' tube light (no idea how many watts, though) with a reddish tint, and also dimm the light with sheets of paper. My reds are usually very easygoing and hard to freak out, but occasionally they still have their moments of utter panick (usually due to loud noises, abrupt movements in- or ouside their tank, or when I clean their tank......)

The lights are on as long as I'm awake, unless I go out to grab a beer: then, I turn off the lights earlier to allow them some extra sleep. In summer, I often leave the lights off during day-time because my room has plenty of natural light.

Most of the time, when I turn on the lights, they don't even seem to notice, but for some reason they will go apeshit from time to time when I turn off the lights...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a twin tube shoplight w/ a growlux and a sunstick bulb, all from Lowes for about $30 on my 125g 6ft tank its just about right. I put it on one end that way the far end is somewhat dimmed and they like haveing both. I have a timer set for 11hrs of light 10am-9pm


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont have light on the tank but when i turn on the room light they run and hide so i know leave the overhead light of all the time and only use a lamp.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Light does not seem to affect my piranha at all really... maybe because it is missing an eye...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have lights on about 14 hours per day (8 am-10 pm) and my Caribas show no problem with it...still lights are always at low intensity!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have my light filtered by aluminum foil with holes in it. I turn my light on only rarely as I keep all my window shades open for the natural light to pour in. I like the no light look better because the Spilo CF doesnt freak out and you can see its shiny scales really well. I do find that it is skittish as hell when the lights are on so I am considering throwing it on a timer to get him used to it...

:moved:


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

i have 2 coralife 1000k bulbs in my hood for my 55 gallon. i use car window tint to dim them. works good. my p's like it better than without the tint.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

for my lighting i used the lights that came with my hood. i only use one side because there is only plants on one side......and on that side i cut holes in a black garbaghe bag and put it on the plastic.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i was going to use car window tint when i got my piraya but the light doesn't seem to bother it at all .it just seems weird that some are bothered by light and some are not .
i really think the timer helps a lot with making them stop being jumpy ,when i used to turn the light on manually which was at any time they were a little jumpy then and took a few minutes to settle .
i have used the timer for quite a while now and it seems to work well and as they are cheap at a diy store they may be a must have item if you have a light imo.
thanks for all the input 
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

tyourkie66 said:


> for my lighting i used the lights that came with my hood. i only use one side because there is only plants on one side......and on that side i cut holes in a black garbaghe bag and put it on the plastic.


 Anyone taking bets on how long it takes for melted trash bag to be floating in the tank?


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Everyone should leave thier tank lights on for 18 hours a day like me. Of course this resulted in a whole butload of algae in my tank, thats really pissing me off, and is a bitch to get rid of. So if thats what youre looking for, use my technique.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

On my 75g tank I have 260 watts from coral life power compacts on a 12 hour timer. My plants do fine and my rbp's have been in there since dime size (they are now 5 inches). No problem there. On my 55g I have the single light strip with dual 20 watt bulbs wrapped in electrical tape like a candy cane for my rhom. He is about 5 inches and is ok with that. In my 20g I have a 1 inch gold spilo with the 20 watt bulb wrapped in tape also. He is pretty new so he is getting used to it now. All lights on a twelve hour timer.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I have 2 48" tubes over my 75: one actinic and one aqua rays. I use foil to block under the aqua rays bulb, except on one end where I have live plants. Even where the foil blocks it is a nice blend of lighting, while staying faily dim. Thge Ps dont mind the lighting, but tend to stay on the dimmer end. They used to hang dead center in the tank before I turned on the aqua rays bulb, but I think they moved more toward the other end before I opened up the lighting on the opposite end.

Oh, and lights on a timer: on 14 hours, 10:00 to midnight.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I have a twin tube shoplight w/ a growlux and a sunstick bulb, all from Lowes for about $30 on my 125g 6ft tank its just about right.


 hell yes, thats what i wanna do for my lighting in my aquarium, I dont need any overpriced plastic trim crap! Is it difficult to get the strip set up and working?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you americans get way more stuff to choose from than us brits its like we are a third world country for fish keeping equiptment plus our stuff is always well over priced
dixon


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I wrap electrical tap on my lights. So it looks like a candy cane. It works quite well.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

125 gal tank with 2 separate light fixtures. Reason why is because sometime my Ps like the light on, others no. This would help give effect of lit space and shaded areas. Have no windows in my room , so there is no light what soever. 8 hrs in the morning, tank lights off (pitch dark).. afternoon, room light (soft dim lights).. at night, timer on tanklights come on and stay on for 9-10 hrs.

Morning, dusck and afternoon..


----------

